# trevala rebuild



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

I know.... but i love my trevala 66MH. i was using it as a light popping rod but the guides were crap for casting(or anything else). I carefully cut the old guides off and heated the old epoxy and peeled it off. The guide spacing was going to be different so I lightly sanded the blank. I didnt go all the way through the coating as not to harm the blank. I then coated the sanded blank with U-40 permagloss. it made the blank look new after a few coats. then i wrapped some chrome SIC guides i got from acidrod, made a butt wrap using the same basic style from the original trevala and its ready to go!

It casts better and looks nice now too. i have a stradic 8000 that sits on it and will be sure to catch some black fin, mahi and bonitas with soon. It was good practice for my next build. i am getting better with the flex coat and thread.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great Andrew. The only thing that now sucks is the manufacturers warranty is void.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

i got my $99.00 worth out of it. its four years old from the first batch!! if it breaks i will take the guides off and get a new blank. good info though, for others, that i didnt think about.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet looking rod. My first is at the house drying.


----------

